# Is it worth complaining?



## gypo (Jun 3, 2017)

We are on the ferry at the mo on are way to Santander, arriving at lunch time tomorrow.
We have a double cabin with a window, which is fine other than the floor is creaking  like mad and driving us crackers!
Is it worth complaining?
Cheers
D


----------



## Makzine (Jun 3, 2017)

Is there another cabin? Otherwise looks like you have no choice but to put up with it :wave:


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 3, 2017)

Of course it is. I wouldn't think they are fully booked you might even get a upgrade.


----------



## gypo (Jun 3, 2017)

Thanks both.
Just been to tell them, she is going to send someone to look at it later once he is back from lunch, she agrees it's bad. If they have no luck she is going to see if there is another cabin.
D


----------



## gypo (Jun 3, 2017)

After the fella saying they are full and there are no others cabins. They just upgraded us to a nice quite cabin 
Cheers
Both
D


----------



## harrow (Jun 3, 2017)

gypo said:


> After the fella saying they are full and there are no others cabins. They just upgraded us to a nice quite cabin
> Cheers
> Both
> D



Well done. 

When my wife gets up at night the floorboards creak, can I have an upgrade ?

:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 3, 2017)

of one for you





gypo said:


> After the fella saying they are full and there are no others cabins. They just upgraded us to a nice quite cabin
> Cheers
> Both
> D



Worked out well for you then. Have a good time.


----------



## rockape (Jun 3, 2017)

gypo said:


> We are on the ferry at the mo on are way to Santander, arriving at lunch time tomorrow.
> We have a double cabin with a window, which is fine other than the floor is creaking  like mad and driving us crackers!
> Is it worth complaining?
> Cheers
> D


I personally could,nt   give a toss for 1 night, you may have worse nights when you hit spain.


----------



## rockape (Jun 3, 2017)

harrow said:


> Well done.
> 
> When my wife gets up at night the floorboards creak, can I have an upgrade ?
> 
> :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


She never wakes me up.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 3, 2017)

gypo said:


> We are on the ferry at the mo on are way to Santander, arriving at lunch time tomorrow.
> We have a double cabin with a window, which is fine other than the floor is creaking  like mad and driving us crackers!
> Is it worth complaining?
> Cheers
> D



Try some oil on your leather shoes.:lol-049::wave:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 4, 2017)

harrow said:


> Well done.
> 
> When my wife gets up at night the floorboards creak, can I have an upgrade ?
> 
> :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



What a rich/beautiful 22 year old one?


----------



## harrow (Jun 4, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> What a rich/beautiful 22 year old one?



That's an idea   :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------

